# floor plan Composite questions



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

1.25 stringer is massive for a skiff.

Double the cost for composit

Be more specific on model of boat and planned materials and you will get more useful information.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

1 1/4" stringers are kinda big - but,i'm a big fan of "overkill"...

composites are allways the better choice - seeing what i see,on a daily basis,why ANYONE would use wood is a facination of mine.the cost for composites are well worth it !

3/4" penske/coosa board is more than sufficient...

cut the board to the angle of the hull,laminate the stringers to the hull using either a good epoxy,or a product such as "cor grip" - coresyn products - the cor grip is designed for bonding composites,it works very well...tab the stringers to the hull,let it kick and then drill the drainage holes,as required - coosa/penske board will absorb nothing,simply wet the holes out,with resin,after drilling...

let me put it in prespective:
most production 25' models have either 2 1/2" pieces of plywood laminated together,or 2 3/4" pieces...


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

It's a old ashcraft hull. Boggy creeks osborns etc. 14 v
( Osborne hull is being built in the bragging section)











Figured id go composite because it's literally 20 dollars more than my local marine ply...
Far more interested in longevity rather than weight savings.

Plan to fish the boat in the Lower Chesapeake/SC area as well as some freshwater fishing.

Want to do a complete build, Am relatively clueless as the appropriate materials to use.
You guys are knowledgeable so id like some input.
spare the "your in over your head"
I don't want a piece of art I just want a little skiff to get me through the next few years.
you have to start somewhere.

With that said I'm looking into H60 divinycell for Floor/decks
with 1.25 Airex for transom/stringers.
Going for this look minus console (25-30HP tiller)
Gas tank/battery in front.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Your already on your way.

Just look at the picture and build it the way you want it.

Use the 1 1/4 for the transom but it really is overkill for stringers.

Breeze through the other builds and you will learn all you need to know. When you get stuck ask questions.


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

Done that what type of fiberglass / resin?


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

if you're working with composites:

vinylester resin will do the job...

bonding the stringers to the hull,bulkheads the hull -again,if you're using a composite,you can use "cor grip" ...


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

What glass


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks good!

Looks like your transom is set up for a reg/short shaft length motor right now.  If you don't have a motor for it yet, I'd get that first so you can raise the transom height if you end up going with a long shaft. Easy to do now, tougher later.

So where in the Commonwealth are you?  I misspent a lot of my youth trying to kill, drown, or maim myself in various parts of the tidewater area.  I obviously failed.

Swamp


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

Fredericksburg area that photo is from another build not mine


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> What glass



i like 1808


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Cool area. Smallies, salt down stream, and cold water a short drive away.


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

Exactly I do a lot of warm water fly in the rivers


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Man give the guys over at Boggy Creek a call, let them know you are rebuilding a Diablo 14 (same hull atleast) have your questioned lined out and they will more than likley answer your questions. They are really good guys, Don Walton and Dick Dewiggings are the new owners and are real good guys.


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

Just picked up a 93 evinrude 40 with cmc Hydraulic Jack plate and tabs for 800, not too bad..
going with some random composites from great lakes skipper will put in order by the end of week thanks guys


----------

